# New composition : nocturne for piano and orchestra



## rdenessen (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am a composer from the Netherlands

Normally I compose in a really classical style, but this piece is different.
It is a really relaxing nocturne for piano and orchestra.
I would appreciate it if you would listen to it and tell me what you think.

Thanks in advance

R.Denessen


----------

